# Kutterfahrten ab Cuxhaven



## CarstenL (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

gibt es ab Cuxhaven oder aus der nähe noch einen anderen Anbieter für Kutterfahrten ausser die Jan Cux?? Die fährt leider nur selten und nicht in dem Zeitraum in dem ich dort bin!!
Die MS Najade bietet leider nur Mehrtagesfahrten an!

Schönen Gruss


----------



## angeltreff (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kutterfahrten ab Cuxhaven*

Leider nein, Najade und JC2 - mehr gibt es nicht.


----------



## CarstenL (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kutterfahrten ab Cuxhaven*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nein, Najade und JC2 - mehr gibt es nicht.




Schade, dass ist nicht viel.
Was bietet die Najade denn genau an. Im Internet findet man nicht viel, nur das es Mehrtagesfahrten nach Helgoland sind!
Weiss jemand was ganaueres??


----------

